# Leap of faith....



## asiajunkie (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi:

I'm coming to Thailand in June for a one month stay in Chiang Mai with the aim of finding out of retirement there is feasible. I'm a 71 year old male, in relatively good health and have sufficient funds for the visa extension process and cost of living.
I'm specifically looking for the outlook for an expat who may eventually require elder care, not necessarily an acute medical condition.
Are there existing facilities in Chiang Mai? Either care in my own rental house or condo or possibly a commercially operated facility would be possibilities.
I'd hate to arrive in Chiang Mai and have no idea how to proceed, whom to see, etc. and would greatly appreciate any information, links, personal experiences, etc.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

asiajunkie said:


> Hi:
> 
> I'm coming to Thailand in June for a one month stay in Chiang Mai with the aim of finding out of retirement there is feasible. I'm a 71 year old male, in relatively good health and have sufficient funds for the visa extension process and cost of living.
> I'm specifically looking for the outlook for an expat who may eventually require elder care, not necessarily an acute medical condition.
> ...



A luxury retirement facility in Thailand

www.mckeanhosp.com/.../dok-kaew-gardens-comprehensive-retirement


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

Dok Kaew Gardens - Comprehensive Retirement Living


----------



## asiajunkie (Jan 30, 2014)

Really appreciate the quick reply. Took a good look at Dok Kaew Gardens and am convinced that it is a very good retirement/assisted living/ nursing home, but is too structured and confining for me, at least in the beginning. Compares very favorably to similar facilities in the U.S., but am looking for something with more privacy and personal freedom, as long as conditions permit.

I'd really be looking for a private residence, perhaps a rented house or condo, either rented or purchased, and local caregivers as needed.

Thanks again


----------

